# Bmr Drag Bags Vs Mazda Bags



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

Any one have any input on what they have used and the pro's and con's for each.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Mazda bags won't hurt the wallet as much. Other than that a bags a bag imo.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had both. The BMR requires you to cut the top and bottom bump stops off. The bottom one is the biggest issue as it's a metal one that's part of the cradle. Fortunately I kept the nubs i'd cut off and when I changed my springs and removed the bags I welded them back on. I later decided that I wanted bags in the new springs because of too much squat when I dragged the car and I got the Mazdas. I put them in without even removing the springs and altho they don't look as good in there as they have folds they work just exactly the same plus as said they're cheaper. You also then don't have to worry about altering your car.


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm goning with the mazda bags. I just finished the installing new rear bushings boy were they shot. I still have wheel hop so i'm hoping that the bags will take care of the rest.


----------

